#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Macro to open all files in outlook and place in a folder

## ammartino44

Hello. If I do a search in my inbox and it returns 30 emails with attachments, is there a macro that can store all of the files in a folder? It's tedious to have to pull out each one. Thanks!!

----------


## AliGW

Why don't you just create a rule and run it? The wizard allows you to select E-mails with attachments.

----------


## VKS

Found this on web and I think this may help




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Best Regards/VKS

----------

